# 2009 Corolla S SQL Build log



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is my 2009 Corolla S Sq car I am working on. I am going to start going to competition soon as I finish this car up. I am hoping to learn a lot of things that will help me not get points deducted when I go the first time. Anyways here are the pics there not in any order.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Holy lord that's a lot of Dynamat...


Nice car too.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Inferno333 said:


> Holy lord that's a lot of Dynamat...
> 
> 
> Nice car too.


Thx for the nice car comment But I just used my 5th bulk pack of dynamat extreme I just ordered my first bulk pack of damplifer pro now for the doors most of the dynamat extreme has gone to the trunk to kill every single rattle spot oh btw I have also used rubberized undercoating underneath the wheel wells. I still have lil spots on the trunk to do but I am awaiting for my speakers to come in to finish the doors Not sure is 36 sq ft of damplifer pro will be enough for for 2 doors.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Good work so far on the deadening,with those subs u will need alot of it on those Toyotas(I have three of them).I hope u used the minimal expanding foam b/c the regular one can give u lumps in the sheet metal.Do u really like the pinstriping on the car?...what's the rest of ur setup going to consist of ?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Good work so far on the deadening,with those subs u will need alot of it on those Toyotas(I have three of them).I hope u used the minimal expanding foam b/c the regular one can give u lumps in the sheet metal.Do u really like the pinstriping on the car?...what's the rest of ur setup going to consist of ?


I used great stuff expanding foam the gaps and cracks version I put a total of 28 can in there. I did it in the winter time most of it dried up now but ever time it gets a lil hot in the car it comes out a lil bit more haven't seen any though in a week or 2 so hopefully it will be ok. My worst fear is that when spring/summer comes around if it expands anymore I might be screwed with everything around it alrdy being dried. I like the pin striping on the car I plan on doing alot more to the car in the future. My system is going to consist of 2 zapco 4.0's 1 zapco 9.0 3 jbl w12gti's zapco dsp-6 Kenwood Dnx8120 and Dynaudio esotar2 tweets and mids. I have boughten everything so far except the 9.0 and the dsp-6 and rest of deadener of course then there the heat shrink tech flex the list goes on. I am going to end up spending a total of 20k I think on everything for the car.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

To let everyone know I am doing a IB build


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Top notch equipment u got listed there,good luck with the build.Gotta love the Magnetic Gray Toyotas,I have the same color on my '08 Camry(a.k.a. "Magneto'').


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

crazy load of dynamat.. 5bulk of 36sq ft is alot.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

You just doubled the weight of that vehicle! Looks good so far.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Thx guys I will be doing my door install soon I will most likely have the car audio shop install the tweets in the A-pillars since I cant and dont know how to fiberglass. If the doors need modifying for that as well I might have to get them to do the doors as well I however me and my friend will be doing the trunk install. I am hoping to have the doors and A-pillars done in 2 weeks.


----------



## MAGOCYBER (Dec 11, 2008)

wow got love those ZAPCO amps, those subs really get loud and sound really good, btw good look, hope to see more pics, when you are done...


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

imo, 

every $1 spent on deadening is worth $5 spent on equipment. regardless of weather you win competitions or not, your car will be a pleasure to drive and listen to.

nice work.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Here are some new things I did this weekend I went ahead and took the spoiler off then filled it with expanding foam. I will take it off again in a few weeks to see how far it expands to see how much more I need. I also made a custom piece for my amps to lay on my back seats till I put my real trunk setup.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I hope to god you don't bow any sheetmetal with that foam...and with 28 cans in there I'm pretty sure something's gonna buckle.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I hope to god you don't bow any sheetmetal with that foam...and with 28 cans in there I'm pretty sure something's gonna buckle.


Dont wry because we cut alot of it out to make it blend in as you can see in the pics.I just had to use 28 cans to get it in the spots i wanted it to b/c it kept falling over.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

photo links are dead....


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

I am doing alot of more sound deadening this weekend with the second skin spectrum (5 gallons) plan on doing all 4 doors inner/outer trunk/trunk lid/rear deck Doing tons of panels I am taking them out them taping them off then spraying them with sprectrum as well followed by some rattle pad on certain items. I am also taking out the entire front dash of the car to kill some rattle points in there. I been told that when you take the front dash out it rattles after you put it back in but it alrdy rattles So I am hoping to kill it and not have a new one. I will try to take as many pics As I can on the stuff I am doing this weekend.

Still waiting on the Dynaudio Esotar2 speakers to come in but I still have to put on my over kill pro in the front doors so It will be at least 2-3 more weeks before getting the new speakers in.
Pics are back up click on the below

trunks9_us - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW! Well as said above that is a lot of deadner.
Good to see you have a helper too, their kinda hard to find these days. Spesh when it comes to deadning, its not exactly the most fun part of the build.

BTW, on a few of the shots the time/date stamp is 9pm on New Years Eve... thats not right is it??
If it is, wow!! Commited you & helper.


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a crazy amount of deadening. Your car should have a very nice ride after all that. I like the amp setup so far....

B-


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

syd-monster said:


> WOW! Well as said above that is a lot of deadner.
> Good to see you have a helper too, their kinda hard to find these days. Spesh when it comes to deadning, its not exactly the most fun part of the build.
> 
> BTW, on a few of the shots the time/date stamp is 9pm on New Years Eve... thats not right is it??
> If it is, wow!! Commited you & helper.


Yea the time is correct on there see My gf 21st was on the 10th of jan. so We waited to have our own party we actually for got about new years when it rolled thru we were so busy working on the car. Yes it is nice to also have a helper my gf is always there to help me out. My hardest part of the deadener project so far was putting the deadener in the roof. So hurtful with no room with the headliner in the way.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is a few new pics I took before we start the dash,doors,panel,& trunk deadening with spectrum. I bought a 5 gallon jug of spectrum and I will have updated pics of this hopefully by sunday. Moved my mic over from my Dnx8120 to the lights since I was getting alot of road noise having it in the dash Guess I will never know how much the deadener on the dash helped out with having the mic in the same place.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

You're definately commited. Good job on the deadening. Personally, I would not have removed the dash like you did. I don't think you'll see much benefit from putting any deadener there. If after the install was complete you had one specific piece rattle or buzz I would then address that individual part. Also, I was curious as to how you choose your amp configuration. You stated that you're using two 4.0's and a 9.0. Why do you need 10 channels? It sounds like you're doing a 2-way front stage. Is this correct?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

customtronic said:


> You're definately commited. Good job on the deadening. Personally, I would not have removed the dash like you did. I don't think you'll see much benefit from putting any deadener there. If after the install was complete you had one specific piece rattle or buzz I would then address that individual part. Also, I was curious as to how you choose your amp configuration. You stated that you're using two 4.0's and a 9.0. Why do you need 10 channels? It sounds like you're doing a 2-way front stage. Is this correct?


I am actually going to have 5 channels. 2 channels on each 4.0 and 1 chan on the 9.0. The 4.0 does 4x100 rms at 4 ohms it also does 2x300 rms at 4 ohms which is what I will be doing on the speakers plan on giving the speakers 300 rms a piece that way I wont be starving them for power and have reserve. The dynaudio esotars2 650 mid want 200 rms there 4 ohms and the 110 tweeters want 150 rms but there 6 ohms so there you have it. Well I can truthfully say this I would be as far as I am with out my friends help. They helped me out the most part letting me use there time and knowledge and tools. I wouldn't be able to pull the interior out if it wasn't for my friend Micheal helping me out. He helped me pull it all out and is helping me put it all back in. And My friend donny is helping me out with the sound deadener taping off all the interior pieces and spraying today. Donny is also the guy who is helping me build my trunk. So I can not take credit for everything guys My 2 good friend have taken alot of there time to help me.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I kinda figured you were going to bridge the 4.0's but wasn't sure. Good luck with the build. Once you start competing maybe we can find a place for you on the team.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

You will learn so much from this. Time well spent.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

So I did not get nearly as much done as I wanted to due to my friend being sick still Only I Could do the work. Anyways Taping off the interior took way longer then I thought it would. I am hoping to have everything finished by wednesday or thursday. Still have to do 5-6 more interior pieces followed by all 4 doors and trunk/lid. Here are the new pics for this weekend. I did 4-5 coats or spectrum on the interior panels Not sure how thick they are. I plan on putting mat on my tail lights covers and the car where the tails fit in at. Inner and outer sides the the lights. I will take pics of those tomorrow.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Must be nice to have the weather cooperate...


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

who's paying for all this?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> who's paying for all this?


I am. I I just know how to invest my money into the right things to get what I want. I maybe a college student but I know how to invest my money well enough to make a profit. I also work to. Plus I have been saving this money up for quite a while bout 5 yrs.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

trunks9_us said:


> I am. I I just know how to invest my money into the right things to get what I want. I maybe a college student but I know how to invest my money well enough to make a profit. I also work to. Plus I have been saving this money up for quite a while bout 5 yrs.


Sweet! Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

We started spraying the trunk alrdy but not done yet so Didnt take pics of it. I am hoping to have the trunk done by tomorrow and doors and hood by thursday.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

again... wow! Deadning plus!
Hope it sounds every bit as good as you planed mate! Go for it.


----------



## frankmehta (Jan 20, 2009)

beautiful install! love the 2009 corolla!!!


----------



## lgas37 (Sep 27, 2008)

WOW lot of deadner lol looks good gota luv them zapco amps


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's some pics of some old c2k amps I used to have. I got them from another guy who actually got them done.


----------



## fujio001 (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow! That dash sure looks like a mess! Did you dampening or add any sheet foam underneath the dash panel. If so, how much of a difference did it make? I am thinking about something similar since the firewall is very difficult to access.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

fujio001 said:


> Wow! That dash sure looks like a mess! Did you dampening or add any sheet foam underneath the dash panel. If so, how much of a difference did it make? I am thinking about something similar since the firewall is very difficult to access.


It looks like a mess now b/c it is all taped out but as soon as we take the tape off it looks good and clean around the edges which is all you see anyhow. I have not yet finished the interior pieces yet due to weather & time at work/school. I plan on adding rattle pad over all the panels I do. I will not know a difference for a good while thought spectrum take 30 full days to cure. I am planning on putting the car back together feb. 20-22. How ever I am debating on gluing the rattle pad or just cutting out a piece for it. See you spray self etching primer on the plastic then wait-30 min before applying spectrum then I notice when we pulled tape off one panel the etching primer tries to come off a lil bit. See its stuck on there but can easily peel off if you try to but wont if you leave it alone. So if I glue the rattle pad on then some panels dont fit back on I have to take the rattle pad off then I lose all my work totally. BTW I had a hard time finding a self etching primer that would bond with plastic but this is the one I got that seems to say it on the can and does work. Plasti-Kote Etching primer 470 gray # 0 71915 21671 8 just in case


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

OK Big update guys I am about done with all my spraying and I am about out of the 5 gallon jug of spectrum. I have used about 3 gallons on the trunk and 1 gallon on the front door and 1 gallon on the interior pieces. To sum it up about 4 coats in trunk all the way around some spots on the trunk is about 6-8 coats & about 4 coats on the interior. The front doors is getting 3 coats on the outter and 8 coats or more on the inner. I am not yet done with the inside of the door so thats why I am guessing 8 coats if it is not solid by 8 coats I will continue to use more until I run out then put more mat on if needed. Theres a pic of my friend who helped me tape the car off and sprayed the trunk. He has been a great help to me in this for this week. He was nice enough to let me leave my car at his house all week to work on it. We been rushing to beat the cold dark weather. I went ahead of took a pic of the self etching primer for the plastic panels. However I dont think it is needed like it said it was on the secondskin site the spectrum seemed to bond fine with out the self etching primer. I am currently working on my hood deadening and should have that done by tomorrow and will eventually put motor mat pro on there to keep the car even more quiet. Pics of the trunk are done and pics of the door is mostly done should look about the same in the end been working all for about 7 days now trying to get this finished with the limited time we have on this project should have everything done by tomorrow and I will take some more pics of a few other things I am doing to the car for deadener.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

wow, let me know when this comes together.
i would like to hear it before may, as i am in college station.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I had a few more pics of the tail lights after I deadened them but I was on a time rush sunday so I didnt have time to take pics. I didnt even finish deadening one of the tail lights so I have to take it out and when I do it I will take a pics of that. In the mean time right now I am letting the spectrum cure for 30 days before putting my rattle pad on the dash and rear deck followed by some other panels I might put on in the future depending on if they rattle or not. I did how ever finish the hood with damplifer pro. I put on 2 layers cause I didn't not want to do another layer if one was not enough. I am going to be ordering my motor mat pro soon to put on the hood as well. It seems to be quieter with the damp pro on the hood but not totally sure since the dash and everything else is out right now. I am on my way to ordering the rest of my stuff for the the sound deadener to finish it completely the range of sound deadening. So far I have spent $1,245 on sound deadening product and materials. I have been doing heavy research on door installs from other ppl on the forum and I believe I have everything together to do my own door install with out help form my dealer. Time will tell on that I will start deadening the rear doors starting this week if the cold front goes away. Here are a few pics of my car when it snowed in dec. Here is a pic of the hood after the 2 layers of damp pro was put on.


----------



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

WOW.

Nice job.

You should've just ordered a corolla without the interior installed from the factory =P


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Tail lights deadened :laugh:


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

Have you ever thought of pulling the interior and installing some sound deadener?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

willtel said:


> Have you ever thought of pulling the interior and installing some sound deadener?


Umm I did its on the other pages.... I used spray its called second skins spectrum. I put on a good amount of it on almost on my interior panels. Go ahead and start on page one and look at all my pics.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

willtel said:


> Have you ever thought of pulling the interior and installing some sound deadener?


ROFL!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

trunks9_us said:


> Umm I did its on the other pages.... I used spray its called second skins spectrum. I put on a good amount of it on almost on my interior panels. Go ahead and start on page one and look at all my pics.


Sarcasm > you


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Sarcasm > you


Well it was really hard to tell or not since he only had 11 posts and he could of just skipped pages you know.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

It was world class sarcasm, I must admit.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That it was. He may be new but he's on point.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

trunks9_us said:


> Tail lights deadened :laugh:


You are single handedly making the earth a ****tier place to live in more ways than one.

Please stop it.


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> That it was. He may be new but he's on point.


Sorry about that guys, I was being a sarcastic ass. I'm new but I need to pad my post count to keep using the classifieds.

I think the only way you can go any further with deadening would be to submerge it in a pool spectrum. What does it sound like in the car now? Can you hear the engine at all?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

What is the Fs of a tail light?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

willtel said:


> Sorry about that guys, I was being a sarcastic ass. I'm new but I need to pad my post count to keep using the classifieds.
> 
> I think the only way you can go any further with deadening would be to submerge it in a pool spectrum. What does it sound like in the car now? Can you hear the engine at all?


Ehh I got a few spots I am will be using spectrum sludge on but other then that the interior is about done. I plan on re doing the head liner again with 1-2 more layers of matting so I dont have roof flex. There are other spots still do to on the car though hoping to be done with all of it by end of feb/march. Now as for as sound goes in the car its quiet in certain areas its really loud where no deadening is at. The engine I can barely hear right now with the dash out so I am thinking that after it goes back in I might not even hear it at all. I wish the deadening project would be over with so I can start on my door install.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


> What is the Fs of a tail light?


I do not know what the Fs stands for?


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Do you ever get to drive the car?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

falkenbd said:


> Do you ever get to drive the car?


Yeah I drive it.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

I have finally gotten some time to work on my car a lil bit yesterday and finally got all the newspaper and tape off my interior panels. (This took forever) I have some new pics of all the stuff I sprayed. Now there is still a good amount of interior panels not in the pics thats in my house but they didnt need spraying so I didnt add them into the picture. I end up making a carving of my rattle pad to my dash to prevent rattles. I got my whole dash back in now again so I AM HAPPY. I am planning on starting on some more stuff this weekend hope to have some more stuff up tomorrow or sunday.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

OK I got the rear deck finished as well as the rear quarter panels. Been wanting to get those done for a while now.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

any plans for a supercharger or turbo?
after all this is said and done, deadner and equipment,
i would not be shocked to see an additional 400lbs added to your car without passengers. 
that's two full size people in your car all the time!


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Fixtion said:


> any plans for a supercharger or turbo?
> after all this is said and done, deadner and equipment,
> i would not be shocked to see an additional 400lbs added to your car without passengers.
> that's two full size people in your car all the time!


I dont plan on getting a turbo but you never know...

I am not concerned with the weight of the vehicle since the car was never fast in the first place. I raced a 90's honda civic when I first bought the car and he beat me off the line and on a roll. He also had stock car with over 100k on it. This car is worthless to try and make fast. 

I estimate the vehicle will weigh about 600 - 800 lbs more total when all is done.

But I dont weight alot.

The coolest part of this all though is when I finish I am going to go up to the toyota dealer ship and test drive a new corolla to compare the difference in road noise and sound quality in stock vs my system just for kicks.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Your gonna need to account for your suspension though. No, I'm serious.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

I hope that primer works - does it say it's compatible with water based paints? Water based deadener on plastic is tricky. Torque the plastic a little bit and it usually pops off.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I hope that primer works - does it say it's compatible with water based paints? Water based deadener on plastic is tricky. Torque the plastic a little bit and it usually pops off.


Yea it bonds with plastic I made sure of it.

Ant from Second skin Said I need it so the spectrum will bond to something although I tried some with out the primers and it seemed to stick on fine also.

It peels right off if you peel it off.

It you dont mess with it it doesn't come off it sticks fine.


----------



## drewpage55 (Aug 3, 2008)

you've gone insane with the deadener! 600-800 pounds? how much of this is deadener would you say?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

drewpage55 said:


> you've gone insane with the deadener! 600-800 pounds? how much of this is deadener would you say?


Well so far I have used about a total of 200 sqft give or take of deadener a mix between dynamat extreme and second skin damplifer pro. I would want to assume about 120lbs of deadener. Lets not also forget the 5 gallon of spectrum. I have about half a gallon left and I spilt some when I used it.

I still have to do the outer front doors, the rear doors completely.
Then the floors and the back seat where it comes off at between the rear wheel wells and floor. 

Also side note I managed to not have any rattle in my trunk anymore except on one test tone hz. How ever I am having problems with rattles noise in other areas I am working on. 

Then I am thinking about doing suspension upgrade but will look into if I have to or not with the extra current weight I will have total.


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

Holy Sound Deadening Batman! wow looking good so far u r doing the damn thing


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

trunks9_us said:


> I am going to go up to the toyota dealer ship and test drive a new corolla to compare the difference in road noise and sound quality in stock vs my system just for kicks.


Funny you say that, we did that with a Corolla..


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

trunks9_us said:


> I went ahead of took a pic of the self etching primer for the plastic panels. However I dont think it is needed like it said it was on the secondskin site the spectrum seemed to bond fine with out the self etching primer.


 

The only time you need the self etching primer is if you are trying to apply the Spectrum or Sludge to plastic. 
You will have no problem with our noise coatings sticking to metal with or without the primer

If you don't use Primer on the plastic, the coating will peel right off..

ANT


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Took some new pics of my new toys.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok Today I started to take my headliner back down again and I did some work to it to stop this rattling problem I been having next to my sat. antenna Well I ended up killing alot of the noise but didnt succeed. I plan on retaking it down again and adding another layer of matting and more rattle pad in general every where to make no noise hit anything. here are some of the pics I took.


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Holy crap dude! That is a lot of deadening...

Can't wait to find out if it was all worth it. 

I do applaud your dedication though


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

reindeers said:


> Holy crap dude! That is a lot of deadening...
> 
> Can't wait to find out if it was all worth it.
> 
> I do applaud your dedication though


I think it is since there's no more rattles in or outside the car except the one spot I am working on now. Dude and its crazy its so quite when the doors are closed playing super loud music. And when someone opens the doors its crazy loud blaring music.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

wow. one of the deadest, quietest Corolla's on the road. nice gear too.


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

All the hard work and effort of the dampening, should pay dividens after the audio equipment is installed and tuned, either sitting still or driving.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Minor update... Haven't had time to do to much lately due to school & work. Only things I have done is retuned my dc1100.1 amp and found more rattle spots in the front of the car. About 5 - 6 to be exact. Trunks lid makes noise still as well as sat ant. While I am working on a sql system I am also trying to make this car rattle free on the outside. It is getting much harder every time I eliminate one more seem to pop up. I have one in the side mirror. Still trying to figure out how I am going to get that one.

Anyways hope to have A-Pillars done soon to show pics. I will be ordering A new microphone soon as well.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

I see a booming business venture in your future in automotive sound deadening! Seriously.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

I recently put my Zapco Dc1100.1 up for sale but someone offered me a trade for a Zapco 9.0 (4 ohm version) which is exactly what I need. I could not refuse such a good deal so I traded up.

Here is the amp it is not in the best cosmetic condition but I really don't care since I am running a stealth install anyways. Still waiting on those A-Pillars to come back.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's some pics of my current A-Pillars at work.


----------



## Low_e_Red (Aug 23, 2008)

You do know Dyn sells spk/tweet rings for the Esotar2's right?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Low_e_Red said:


> You do know Dyn sells spk/tweet rings for the Esotar2's right?


Yes I knew they sold them for the mids but not the tweeters since they dont post any pics or say anything to me about it.

I also like having my own special ones for creativity.

A-pillars were painted today and should be done tomorrow. Then I am onto my next few things to buy....


----------



## stickler (Jan 31, 2009)

This is an awesome build thread.
Thanks for posting up so many pics!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice gear. With all your dedication to the deadening, you may consider looking into the sq part. Having the speaker in the door playing midrange/midbass and the tweeter in the pillar you will get phasing issues and while it may sound great to you, judges will eat it up if you decide to compete. The only way you can get away with that is to put a smaller midrange in the pillar also or if the speakers in the doors can play up to 6000hz or so. I know Scott Buwalda (founder of Hybrid Audio Technologies) has extensive posts about this topic. Just something to consider! Oh...and I will pray for you that your spray foam doesn't come back to haunt you when the temps rise!


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> Very nice gear. With all your dedication to the deadening, you may consider looking into the sq part. Having the speaker in the door playing midrange/midbass and the tweeter in the pillar you will get phasing issues and while it may sound great to you, judges will eat it up if you decide to compete. The only way you can get away with that is to put a smaller midrange in the pillar also or if the speakers in the doors can play up to 6000hz or so. I know Scott Buwalda (founder of Hybrid Audio Technologies) has extensive posts about this topic. Just something to consider! Oh...and I will pray for you that your spray foam doesn't come back to haunt you when the temps rise!


Could you direct me a link about him talking about this stuff? 

I might have some phasing issues but I would like to complete my door install then go from there to see all how it works out then I will go and correct what is to be needed. I really appreciate the input & I hope to see a link about him explain these things.

I am not concerned about the spray foam its been in there since Dec. I live in tx and its march alrdy & I have had really hot weather here. Its alrdy gotten from 85 - 90 degrees on some days. I am actually about to start reinstalling some of the back pieces and trunk pieces in there since I know nothing is coming out.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

So today I had some free time on my hand so I went ahead and pulled the headliner down again hopefully for the last time.... 

I will eventually have it suede to a good look & feel.

So today's log consist of fixing some more of the vibrations coming from the sat. antenna. I have never had so much rattle trouble outside of a car from this stupid sat. ant. So I made up my mind to do the unthinkable. I alrdy have had 3 layers of second skin Damplifier pro on there so I added one more layer giving it a total of4 layers on the roof next the the rear windshield and sat. ant. 

I added some more rattle pad around all the wires up in the ceiling all over took me a good while to wrap all the wires had to pull the sat ant out. to do this.... then I glued the wires up there. with all of this padding there should be no more rattling I hope.

Then I decided to do it all over the roof. I have been told on second skin forum board that adding this Luxury liner pro would be useless and would not benefit me at all up there & not be able to fit... well overkill pro is the same size as it but I guess I will find out and let everyone know. 

The way I see it is if its suppose to be a barrier and barriers help out like in doors & floors then why not in a roof when music is playing or it is raining.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

OK so It rained very hard yesterday and I was able to test out the over kill pro on the headliner. And boy what a difference it made for me I could barely hear the rain on the roof. I had to listen really hard up there for it. I could hear the rain more on the windshield front and back then I could on the roof. It was amazing on how quiet it was. For those who do not like the rain noise on the roof I would definitively recommend this. I was told luxury liner compresses easier then overkill pro.

Now on for the update. 

Its time to break in the speakers for 350 hrs then I will continue onto my project with sound deadening.


A-Pillars are done and back here are the new pics.

I must say the tweeters are huge.


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

Pillars turned out real nice, are they cross firing?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

And it has begun....


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

bump. updates?


----------



## johnya84 (Nov 24, 2007)

trunks9_us said:


> And it has begun....


Are the speakers connected to 5.1 receiver or plate amp from a power sub?


----------



## ike3000 (Mar 28, 2008)

^ actually looks like an old school TV. an old TV from my grandpa had connections for external speakers.


----------



## dany2k3m (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, great work, can't wait to see the final result.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Don't know if you said this already but are you planning on competing with this car?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

johnya84 said:


> Are the speakers connected to 5.1 receiver or plate amp from a power sub?


5.1 receiver the receiver has front rear and center. no sub spot. Now my Denon receiver is a different story... 



ike3000 said:


> ^ actually looks like an old school TV. an old TV from my grandpa had connections for external speakers.


 Nah I finally threw away all the old tvs I had laying around took up to much space.



dany2k3m said:


> Wow, great work, can't wait to see the final result.


I cant either I should be done with almost everything sometime in august.



Notloudenuf said:


> Don't know if you said this already but are you planning on competing with this car?


I was planning on competition at first mainly but timing factor is going to be a problem now with my new job. I am just trying to impress myself.


OK now for some updates, I have been very busy working and going to school lately to even keep working on the car. I have about 95% of the interior back in the car currently and I still have to mat the floor and rear doors. I am not doing any sound deadening until winter comes rolling along I have learned from past experience that matting and tx summer heat do not mix. I should be having everything done some time by the end of summer depending on how much time I have. I am planning on doing a 3 way in the future but it will be a good ways before I do that. I am waiting for a certain 8 channel processor to come out.
I finally fixed the rear deck rattle realizing that it was the rear deck panel vibrating against the windshield so I stuffed some rattle pad in between the rear deck panel and the wind shield problems are gone. I also took the extra step to put some padding underneath the rear deck panel as well. I am not sure if I told you guys the reason I ran with out a rear deck panel for so long was to isolate all the other rattles in the car so that then I could find them and not have to think it was the rear deck panel.

I have currently gotten in my new hu that is going into my car. 




































So to tell you guys a funny story last night I was bassin in my car with windows down currently 1000-1200rms and one jbl w12gti sealed box in there. And there was a cop that had his windows down driving a tahoe. Well I was first at the light on my side going vertical and he was horizontal from me on the right side first at the light. So he heard some one bassin and started looking around and couldnt seem to find out who it was so he got on his walkie and I was laughing cause after he started looking I just rolled up the windows and kept bassin at full power and he couldt find me. My goal was to have lots of bass and not much noise or no noise outside of the car/trunk so no one can notice me. After all the deadener in the trunk my goal has been a success.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Cool build, you probably solved most of the trunk rattling problems. So where do you invest? People are VERY interested... :rockstar:


----------



## blimblam (May 31, 2007)

i have a 09 corolla, and i was wondering where did u run your power wire through the fire wall? im trying to find a hole but i cant find it anywhere. thanks for the help. and very nice build going on here.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

blimblam said:


> i have a 09 corolla, and i was wondering where did u run your power wire through the fire wall? im trying to find a hole but i cant find it anywhere. thanks for the help. and very nice build going on here.


Look right under the steering wheel there is a rubber gromet looking thing there what I would suggest it using a flat head screw driver to open this up then push the wire thru from the inside of the car to the outside so then when you look under the hood you know exactly what your looking for. I will take pics tomorrow of what I am talking about for you.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow, you can tell theres ALOT of hours in this project already. Good work man. Keep that install going! Oh, and some sweet gear there too. The Denon was a nice touch.


----------



## pikers (Oct 21, 2007)

trunks9_us said:


> So to tell you guys a funny story last night I was bassin in my car with windows down currently 1000-1200rms and one jbl w12gti sealed box in there. And there was a cop that had his windows down driving a tahoe. Well I was first at the light on my side going vertical and he was horizontal from me on the right side first at the light. So he heard some one bassin and started looking around and couldnt seem to find out who it was so he got on his walkie and I was laughing cause after he started looking I just rolled up the windows and kept bassin at full power and he couldt find me. My goal was to have lots of bass and not much noise or no noise outside of the car/trunk so no one can notice me. After all the deadener in the trunk my goal has been a success.


I would have seen a Corolla and done the math:laugh: j/k

Great dedication on the deadening.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

blimblam said:


> i have a 09 corolla, and i was wondering where did u run your power wire through the fire wall? im trying to find a hole but i cant find it anywhere. thanks for the help. and very nice build going on here.





trunks9_us said:


> Look right under the steering wheel there is a rubber gromet looking thing there what I would suggest it using a flat head screw driver to open this up then push the wire thru from the inside of the car to the outside so then when you look under the hood you know exactly what your looking for. I will take pics tomorrow of what I am talking about for you.


Here are the pics as requested.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Do your wires really run UNDER the grommet? Wouldn't that let all kinds of road noise and water in?


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

trunks9_us said:


> I am. I I just know how to invest my money into the right things to get what I want. I maybe a college student but I know how to invest my money well enough to make a profit. I also work to. Plus I have been saving this money up for quite a while bout 5 yrs.


remember the saying "if you sold every piece of a car individually that you could double your money and buy another car and pay for both", I think he has removed every piece of that car and maybe sold them idividually to pay for all of it and make a profit. hehe


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Do your wires really run UNDER the grommet? Wouldn't that let all kinds of road noise and *water in*?


x2, bad news when driving through a deep puddle.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> x2, bad news when driving through a deep puddle.



Hmm thats really interesting cause I have never had a problem at all with the water entering into the car. I have had these wires in here for about a yr now. DO you think I should still relocate the wires even though I have not had a problem with them?


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

the wires need to pass through a grommet. you shoul either slit a hole in that grommet and pass the wires through, or drill a hole in the metal and use an appropriate grommet. the wires are not supposed to be touching the metal like that. its possible to get a short with the vibrations caused by the car. realistically, your setup it probably safe, but its just not the right way to do it.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Damn. I hope you can make it over to Austin sometime for one of our meets. 

You went insane with deadener, and this is coming from someone who went insane with deadener. You need to add lots of cotton batting though. You could have used that instead of the foam under the headliner and in the dash and it would do a MUCH better job of absorbing sound and stopping squeaks too. Batting > foam x 10.

Batting FTW!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

trunks9_us said:


> Hmm thats really interesting cause I have never had a problem at all with the water entering into the car. I have had these wires in here for about a yr now. DO you think I should still relocate the wires even though I have not had a problem with them?


Looking at it again, it looks like the hole where it goes in by is very high up in the fire wall. I wouldn't worry about it then. But like mentioned above, do make sure the cable isn't rubbing up against any sheet metal. 

If you ever do have to pass a wire through somewhere lower in the chassis, then get one of those water tight though hole screw on fittings. That's the only thing that is going to keep the water out if you go through a deep puddle. Anything else like a plastic grommet or something is not going to stop that. OEM wouldn't go through the trouble of doing it that way if it wasn't important. The worse part is that you probably won't know water came in till you either smell the mold from the rotted insulation or something rust, shorts, and breaks.


----------



## blimblam (May 31, 2007)

ok thanks man. 
also, which kinetik is that that you fit under the hood? did you do any mods for it to fit like that?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Looking at it again, it looks like the hole where it goes in by is very high up in the fire wall. I wouldn't worry about it then. But like mentioned above, do make sure the cable isn't rubbing up against any sheet metal.
> 
> If you ever do have to pass a wire through somewhere lower in the chassis, then get one of those water tight though hole screw on fittings. That's the only thing that is going to keep the water out if you go through a deep puddle. Anything else like a plastic grommet or something is not going to stop that. OEM wouldn't go through the trouble of doing it that way if it wasn't important. The worse part is that you probably won't know water came in till you either smell the mold from the rotted insulation or something rust, shorts, and breaks.


I will take a look at it tomorrow morning or this weekend. to double check on that.



blimblam said:


> ok thanks man.
> also, which kinetik is that that you fit under the hood? did you do any mods for it to fit like that?


I am using a kinetik hc1800 in there I had to do some small modifications to make it fit in there. I cant really remember what I did but I think all I did was took out the rod that holds the battery in place then I had to make the terminals reach farther out. Meaning I had to cut open the tape where the makes it look all neat and tidy. But to be honest I dont remember what else I did. That was my first mod on the car and I did take any pics on when I was doing it.


----------



## somegreekguy (Nov 18, 2006)

so cal eddie said:


> the wires need to pass through a grommet. you shoul either slit a hole in that grommet and pass the wires through, or drill a hole in the metal and use an appropriate grommet. the wires are not supposed to be touching the metal like that. its possible to get a short with the vibrations caused by the car. realistically, your setup it probably safe, but its just not the right way to do it.


Eddie has the right idea. 

Worrying about puddles, noise and water entering the car isn't realistic.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

somegreekguy said:


> Eddie has the right idea.
> 
> Worrying about puddles, noise and water entering the car isn't *realistic*.


Please don't take this the wrong way, but you don't know what you are saying.


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but you don't know what you are saying.


Sure he does. Take that car to a show and see how many points it loses. Wires passing through metal need to be protected by passing through a grommet. You don't care if the kid shorts out a power wire and his car burns to the ground, just as long as water isn't getting into the car? Set your priorities.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Fran82 said:


> Sure he does. Take that car to a show and see how many points it loses. Wires passing through metal need to be protected by passing through a grommet. You don't care if the kid shorts out a power wire and his car burns to the ground, just as long as water isn't getting into the car? Set your priorities.


I dunno but was post #118 not clear enough?


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I dunno but was post #118 not clear enough?


Post #118 seems to indicate that as long as water isn't coming through the hole, then it's no big deal how you run wires. You say to make sure the wire isn't rubbing against anything metal, but it obviously will be if it's being squeezed against the metal by the grommet that it should be going through. 

To the OP, you have some good equipment, you've spent a lot of money and time so far, so if you really want to do shows with this car, you need to reroute those power wires through the grommet, at the very least. Honestly, those runs look BAD. If it's an automatic, you have a blank spot where the clutch would mount. Get the appropriate sized watertite grommets, drill 3 holes, techflex everything under the hood, and call it a day. It will look 10X better, satisfy the judges, and you won't have wires strangling your brake fluid reservoir, or drooping across that sharp metal of your pedal bracketry under the dash. 
But, it's your car and just my .02.


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

I just found this. Excellent build. Everything looks great.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Bump where the updates?


----------



## BigMike66 (Oct 8, 2009)

bump

Looking for your updates, before I start on my Corolla.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Sry its taking so long it was taking me a while to figure out to keep what I was going to do in my head or to do a 3 way and I am going to continue the path I first started. I just had to convince my fiance to let me get a corvette and let her keep the corolla but it took a while for her to say yes so I should be starting back up on this deadening maybe in a month I am about to buy some wheels for it in a few weeks or so. 

BigMike Have you done any deadening yet?

If you chose to do the trunk lid I would try this out

http://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/products/ebr

I wish I would of thought of it before But I may have to take out some of that foam in my trunk lid to put that in there if possible.

You can stuff it in there so that way the metal cant vibrate.

As Soon as I am done with this car I am then going to finish up a few exterior things and then I am moving onto my saving for my corvette. Time free has been the biggest problem for me.



BigMike66 said:


> bump
> 
> Looking for your updates, before I start on my Corolla.


----------



## BigMike66 (Oct 8, 2009)

trunks9_us said:


> BigMike Have you done any deadening yet?
> 
> If you chose to do the trunk lid I would try this out
> 
> http://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/products/ebr


No, I haven't done any deadening, yet. I'm still researching, hence the reason I asked about your build.

1st time DIYer, and would just like to learn from others, and being that we have the same car...

Thanks for the update!


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah no problem I wish I would of done that before it would of saved me alot of time and most likely money to I am still going to try and do it it just seems that that part seems to rattle alot near the license plate and thats not the plate rattling. I have almost killed every rattle in that car except a few like the rear deck panel I am going to cover the rear speaker holes up with some mdf so the air cant push it self all the way thru the holes which is cause the rear deck panel to vibrate so much thru the air pressure. If that doesnt work I am getting rid of the rear deck and just putting some carpet over it.



BigMike66 said:


> No, I haven't done any deadening, yet. I'm still researching, hence the reason I asked about your build.
> 
> 1st time DIYer, and would just like to learn from others, and being that we have the same car...
> 
> Thanks for the update!


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

I had a big rattle problem in my corolla that sounded like it came from the license plate but it was actually near the spare wheel well where the plastic guard covers the trunk hook slapping a part in the lower bumper below the license plate. Have you looked under that plastic guard?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

jooonnn said:


> I had a big rattle problem in my corolla that sounded like it came from the license plate but it was actually near the spare wheel well where the plastic guard covers the trunk hook slapping a part in the lower bumper below the license plate. Have you looked under that plastic guard?


I guess I will have to look there I may have Just cant remember basically I am just going to kill rattles when my system is done


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

looks good so far, but if you plan to compete judeges will take off for the wiring in the engine bay.


----------



## Gilbert (Oct 21, 2009)

trunks9_us said:


> Hmm thats really interesting cause I have never had a problem at all with the water entering into the car. I have had these wires in here for about a yr now. DO you think I should still relocate the wires even though I have not had a problem with them?


 I would relocate them after all that work, use firewall bushings. Since you have removed all panels, take the fender off and locate an area where you can drill the firewall and re route the power cables, and use bushings and some silicone to waterproof them. Make sure you look on the inside of the car so you don't ruin anything. Good luck.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

lucas569 said:


> looks good so far, but if you plan to compete judeges will take off for the wiring in the engine bay.





Gilbert said:


> I would relocate them after all that work, use firewall bushings. Since you have removed all panels, take the fender off and locate an area where you can drill the firewall and re route the power cables, and use bushings and some silicone to waterproof them. Make sure you look on the inside of the car so you don't ruin anything. Good luck.


I will most likely do something different on running wires but I am not competing any more not enough time from work oh well at least I can still enjoy it.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok so I was able to tear the whole car apart at 8 this morning and have it all back together by 4pm. This was a very long time to do but after doing what I did the results seemed to be worth it.


So I have ordered some SPL Tiles and some Luxury Liner Pro

I have used 5 sheets today on the floors alone.

Today I ended up doing the floors with LLP. I did put some spl tiles on the floors but not all over it I only really did spl tiles on the rear seats since the car stock alrdy has some sort of damper on the floor there was no need to put some on there. There was also another issue with the damper not sticking to this stuff on the ground from factory. 

So alot of you are thinking how did I end up using 5 sheets well if you must know I ended up doubling up on the LLP so I could get the best noise reduction possible on the ground. By doubling up you get 2 times the noise down. 

I am not sure yet on how many layers I will do for the doors though but I will look tomorrow if weather permits and if two layers can fit with the windows still going down I will do it then. But most likely only one layer will fit in there.

I have 5 sheets left of the stuff and I plan on doing more tomorrow stay tuned.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

trunks9_us said:


> So alot of you are thinking how did I end up using 5 sheets well if you must know I ended up doubling up on the LLP so I could get the best noise reduction possible on the ground. *By doubling up you get 2 times the noise down.*


Proof? I'd like to see it.
I doubt it's linear.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Proof? I'd like to see it.
> I doubt it's linear.



FoxPro5


According to mass law, doubling the weight of the barrier layer will give you another 6 dB of transmission loss. However, in the case of two layers of LLP, then we're talking a double wall barrier instead of a single as there is the additional CC foam layer between the MLV layers. Having said that, you can expect quite a bit more than 6 dB. But I personally don't think you'll automatically double the broadband STC rating via adding a second layer. Somehow that seems too easy for some reason.

Layering LLP effective? - Second Skin Forums


----------



## davvv (Oct 27, 2009)

is it me or did u say ull be done by august? or did u mean august 2010?



how u savin up that much money??? in dis economy HUH? 

anythin goin on on the side??


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

edit: nevermind


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

trunks9_us said:


> FoxPro5
> 
> 
> According to mass law, doubling the weight of the barrier layer will give you another 6 dB of transmission loss. However, in the case of two layers of LLP, then we're talking a double wall barrier instead of a single as there is the additional CC foam layer between the MLV layers. Having said that, you can expect quite a bit more than 6 dB. *But I personally don't think you'll automatically double the broadband STC rating via adding a second layer. *Somehow that seems too easy for some reason.
> ...



You must have missed the important part of that thing you just posted. I made it bold for you.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> You must have missed the important part of that thing you just posted. I made it bold for you.


Guess it all comes down to testing the factor out with one layer then 2 layers thru a term lab.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

trunks9_us said:


> Guess it all comes down to testing the factor out with one layer then 2 layers thru a term lab.


Isnt the TL a SPL testing device? How are you going to test loss of road noise with it? Do you plan to drive down the road and take TL measurements, then redo with another layer?

I dont really see how that is going to work. I thought it measured pressure levels from air movement of a sub. Does road noise create the same type of pressure levels that can be measured with that device?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> Isnt the TL a SPL testing device? How are you going to test loss of road noise with it? Do you plan to drive down the road and take TL measurements, then redo with another layer?
> 
> I dont really see how that is going to work. I thought it measured pressure levels from air movement of a sub. Does road noise create the same type of pressure levels that can be measured with that device?


I believe it was tl but I know they used some sort of device on here
it says it was a rta my bad 



FloridaSPL.com said:


> Funny you say that, we did that with a Corolla..


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Yesterday I was able to get some work done on the car in the freezing weather. 

Yesterday I did spl tiles on the rear doors. Now I wanted to try these suckers out and compare them to my front doors which had 6 layers of spectrum on it from last yr. 

To my surprise the spl tiles were more solid on the doors vs the 6 layers of spectrum. In fact it made my front doors sound hollow. I am really impressed with the spl tiles. 

( A worded note on the spl tiles. I had the hardest time getting them to roll on like everyone else so what I did was I got a hair dryer and I peeled the paper off then heated the foil back in forth for about 15 sec until the foil was hot but good to hold still then I put it in the spot and it stuck on easy and rolled on easy. Just make sure to not try and touch anything while doing placement. )

So I tried the whole 25% test factor here like everyone suggest. 
It shows that 25% is good coverage vs 100% but I think that one some vehicles which will be case by case will need more then 25% coverage. Take my outter doors here They did not work with 25% coverage how ever they did work with about 50 - 60% coverage. I think that every car is different since my car is more based off the ecobox it may have just required more for the door itself. 

Now the inner part of the door didnt need but 25% so I now know for fact that is does sound the same with 25% coverage. There is some things I could have done differently if I knew this in the past with the trunk but life goes on and next project will be lighter and less expensive. The Expanding foam idea was a great sound deadener kill but I have new ideas that are less messy for the future.

Anyways I will have to wait to put on the Luxury liner pro until weather is warmer but I will be putting some spl tiles now on the front doors to make them as solid as the rears.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

trunks9_us said:


> Yesterday I was able to get some work done on the car in the freezing weather.
> 
> Yesterday I did spl tiles on the rear doors. Now I wanted to try these suckers out and compare them to my front doors which had 6 layers of spectrum on it from last yr.
> 
> ...


You were probably having trouble getting it to stick because of the "freezing weather"
I believe in most of those type products it does tell you an ideal working temperature.

That's probably why it worked once you heated it up.


----------



## Samuel (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow this is looking good


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

So today I decided to do the wheel wells.

I only chose to do the fronts cause I can get llp in the back wheel wells of the car inside.

Now the point of this is to get rid of the nasty drone you hear on highways and driving thru town at high speeds. 

I ended up using pl400 with liquid nail for the bonding of the llp

Now It took a good while to take the liners off then mat them and then glue the llp to the car.

Of course this all required cleaning the wheel wells and the use of my hair dryer for the sticking due to cold weather.

Dont be confused on where the pic shows the llp on it looks like it is glue to the bumper side but it is glue to the firewall side so it can black all the noise coming in thru the driver and passenger wheels. 

I have these spl tiles which are silver and second skin doesnt make black spl tiles so I decided to make my own black spl tiles.

The small drive test I did shows there is a quieter ride I will be taking a highway drive tonight and post my results up later.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

so what are you using now?
It seems youre selling off all the zapco


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

savagebee said:


> so what are you using now?
> It seems youre selling off all the zapco


Bout to pick up some phoenix gold stuff then I will decide if I want to run c2k amps or dc reference amps.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

So Today I had the chance to do big 2 upgrade since I dont have the hi output alt yet no reason to do the big 3.

Late on then I decided to put some spl tiles on the front doors since I didnt like the results from spectrum.

After that I then Put down Luxury Liner Pro on the front doors.

I will be doing the back doors later on.

I also have made a rear deck cover with overkill but I didnt take any pics yet.

Updates to follow in the future.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow man, you started this build log over a year ago, and still no system!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> Wow man, you started this build log over a year ago, and still no system!


having been on Diyma for a while, this shouldnt be an anomoly right? 

keep up the good work! 

b


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I would not have mounted the ground lugs to the strut bolts. The actual bolt is probably electrically isolated by the rubber bushings underneath the tower and the paint as well. The top sides conductivity is also limited by the curvature of the black metal mounting plate. Which only shows the edge strips touching the tower. 

Did you at least files away the paint on the tower under the plate where the lug is mounted to? As well as the paint on that plate in the same area, both on the top and bottom of it?


----------



## CA4944 (May 2, 2009)

lilmsprelude said:


> You need to make the decision to accept it, and do what your asked to do without question. I am being totally serious here, your game of acting stupid is old and very worn out.
> 
> Or you can continue the same way you have been and act like a know it all, and NEVER really get this thing finished.
> 
> What say You?


Wow, I don't know you guys, but that seems pretty harsh. Is Billy the OP? If so, I applaud him for NOT doing "what (he's) asked to do without question."


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

CA4944 said:


> Wow, I don't know you guys, but that seems pretty harsh. Is Billy the OP? If so, I applaud him for NOT doing "what (he's) asked to do without question."


Look at some of his greatest hits:

Is PVC waterproof?:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio-sq-forum/55991-pvc-baffles.html 

Is PVC waterproof part 2: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/dumb-question-forum/66677-pvc-water-proof.html

Wire nuts to install a HU: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/dumb-question-forum/71796-solder-vs-wire-nuts.html

And my personal favorite - Does SQ matter when you are far away: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio-sq-forum/61243-does-sq-matter-when-listening-music-really-far-away.html

But I'll digress because I was just poking fun at the OP for his never ending deadening project to make his stock speakers sound better.


----------



## CA4944 (May 2, 2009)

I should apologize for wading in -- it isn't any of my business. Anyway, he's obviously dedicated, and this thread has certainly made for interesting reading.

-Charlie.


----------



## CA4944 (May 2, 2009)

lilmsprelude said:


> Actually, I am being unusually nice. And he KNOW's what I'm talking about.
> You are right, you have no clue the history ol Billy and I have with eachother.
> 
> but what the hell is so interesting about OVER APPLYING a bunch of wasted sound deadening material? So far that is all I have seen him do. I may even have a little sympathy and send him some of my extra battery terminals.
> ...


My bad. I guess I just wasn't familiar with your... style.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Are you taking into account the length of said sound waves and the loss of amplitude every time it reflects? IME the only reason you get a loss when facing forward is because most of the air gets trapped between the box and the back seat so it's pressurizing that space more than everything else. When you turn the box around nothing gets trapped so the entire car gets pressurized more evenly. Besides, a 20ft long sound wave is going to have a hard time forming in a car with an interior dimension no longer than 10 feet.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Are you taking into account the length of said sound waves and the loss of amplitude every time it reflects? IME the only reason you get a loss when facing forward is because most of the air gets trapped between the box and the back seat so it's pressurizing that space more than everything else. When you turn the box around nothing gets trapped so the entire car gets pressurized more evenly. Besides, a 20ft long sound wave is going to have a hard time forming in a car with an interior dimension no longer than 10 feet.


But Quality, in these the rear seats are folded down and there is an increase in output as the driver gets closer to the rear of the trunk.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Can't see the graphs in that link so I'll have to look later. I'm going to go out on a limb and say there's a rise in the midbass the farther the enclosure is moved back?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Can't see the graphs in that link so I'll have to look later. I'm going to go out on a limb and say there's a rise in the midbass the farther the enclosure is moved back?


The graph only goes up to 80Hz but the difference starts at around 45Hz and peaks at 60Hz with a drop of 16dB. There's also an average 5dB drop in the 30-35Hz range.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Re reading this really brought back some memories. I wish I could of finished the system back then. The only reason I ended up deleting all my photos was because of my Breakup. It has a way of really messing things up in someone’s life. I left car audio for almost 10 years after relationship. 

I am honestly excited to do my next deadening build. I learned a lot of new techniques and new materials are around these days. I will definitely be doing more extreme then this build was so stay tuned one random day I’ll post my pics of my Lexus deadening. My car will be quieter then the flagships name brand vehicles with what I have planned. Get excited a deadening build will happen eventually.


----------

